# train to wrigley field, chicago



## rynker (Jun 12, 2011)

WE are planning on taking the train from South Bend, Indiana to Millennium Station at Randolph in Chicago, Illinois......we then want to try to catch the cta train to wrigley field for a Cubs game.  Does anyone know the train we should take, timeframe that it goes, and where it will drop us off and return trip the same day.  Thanks for any information!!!!!


----------



## chibuilder (Jun 12, 2011)

rynker said:


> WE are planning on taking the train from South Bend, Indiana to Millennium Station at Randolph in Chicago, Illinois......we then want to try to catch the cta train to wrigley field for a Cubs game.  Does anyone know the train we should take, timeframe that it goes, and where it will drop us off and return trip the same day.  Thanks for any information!!!!!



Just exit the train and come up top to Millennium Park.  Walk west a few blocks to State Street.  You can catch the RED LINE heading NORTH TO HOWARD all along State Street (look for the CTA signs leading downstairs below the street).  Take the RED LINE north to ADDISON/SHEFFIELD and you are there.  The "El" station is virtually next door to Wrigley Field.  The RED LINE runs every couple of minutes heading north.  On the way home take it south and exit at Randolph/State and you are back to where you started from.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 13, 2011)

*wrigly field*

Chibuilder is correct but in case you want to see it officially in print- go to metra.com and ask it to plan your route  It is a relatively easy way to get there.  I would add one thing- buy your cta ticket (round trip) on your way there.  The line to get tickets after the game is over can be massive.


----------

